# Fading symptoms - concerned it means it is all over



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,

I have looked for similar postings but can not find any, so sorry if i am duplicating.

I am just over 5 weeks pregnant (2 and a 1/2 weeks post 5 day transfer - 1st June) after 2nd ICSI.  I have had sore (.)(.)s pretty much since transfer, though they have fluctuated.  I havd also had the odd tweak and mind cramp but no bleeding.  I am on Gestone 2ml, 5g Predisonlone and baby asprine along with metformin.

Earlier this week I had lots of symptons, (.)(.)s were nice and sore all day and a had a period of lots of tweaks and twinges in the evening, so was really happy that things seemed to be going well.  However since Thursday my (.)(.) soreness has significantly reduced - hanrdly sore at all i nthe mornings and a bit sore in the evenings and i have had hardly any tweaks.  I am concerend as with my last pregancy I had a blighted ovium, and an scared I ham heading down the same route.

Is it normal to have such drops in syptoms at this stage?

Can blighted oviums be reoccuring or are the gnerally a one off?

Any advice would be gratefully recieved I am going nutts here.

Thanks Penny


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I know how you feel, as I had a blighted ovum before I had my dd, and I panicked about every symptom or non symptom I had in the early weeks.  It's extremely common for them to fade for a few days and then start back with a vengence, so this may be what will happen for you, you may not get any further symptoms at all, as many don't.  I was told that it is very rare to get another blighted ovum, it's usually the case that once it has happened, that's it, just once.

I'm sure eveything is still going ok, let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bemba (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for getting back to me Emilycaitlin.  I am feeling more positive and less stressed about things now.  

I will keep you posted following my scan on the 29th (my clinic have brought it forward so whilst we probably will not see a heart beat, it will reassure me whether or not things are progressing).  

Thanks Penny


----------

